# Sheffield Speculations - 2011/2012 (Pic Heavy)



## urbex13 (May 8, 2012)

Despite not really posting a great deal I've been slowly exploring various odds and ends around Sheffield from moving here in September of last year until now. Having had a lot of trouble with equipment being stolen and broken I've been somewhat limited with regards to putting reports together. Therefore I hope the mods will excuse me posting a few shots from some of the sites I've visited in the area. As always do get in touch if you're interested in exploring with me.


Sheffield Combined Courts
























Thurgoland Tunnel













Firth Brown Medical























Firth Vickers Rolling Mills




























Hallam Towers













Sheffield GPO (for these last couple of sites I was down to an OM fit 50mm only)


















Record Ridgeway, Sheffield












Constructive criticism is welcome, history has largely been covered elsewhere but I can probably offer some on request ​


----------



## Priority 7 (May 8, 2012)

love the photos mate makes me want to come spend a day up there


----------



## matyb2k (May 8, 2012)

wow what an amazing place!


----------



## MD (May 8, 2012)

Nice work fella


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2012)

I quite like the idea of 'combined' reports


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2012)

Wow, all stunning photos. Faves are the courthouse and the self portrait looking over the city. I love Sheffield too! Keep it up fella!


----------



## urbex13 (May 8, 2012)

Cheers guys  wanted to get these pictures up one way or another


----------



## Urban Ghost (May 8, 2012)

Love the stair well shot In the first set of pics, that's awesome!


----------



## TeeJF (May 8, 2012)

Npw that is simply great! I really like the court building, that's something else! Have you done the brewery in Sheffield yet or on a totally different tack, the aeroplane wrecks on the moors between Sheff and Glossop? There's a great Boeing Superfortress wreck up there amongst other things. The other place over your way which we did and REALLy enjoyed was the Yorkshire Waterworks pump house where there is a huge hall covered in class urban art (not grafitti)...

Great work matey!


----------



## Silent Hill (May 8, 2012)

Sheffield is an amazing exploration ground. This is a grand comprehensive report mate. Nicely processed shots too.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2012)

Thats a nice collection.


----------



## adzst24 (May 8, 2012)

Great pics Fella !


----------



## The Archivist (May 9, 2012)

Stunning photos! Nos 1 and 11 are probably my favourites, but that said they're all very well put together. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 9, 2012)

They are stunning and the B&W portrait shot is just beautiful


----------



## urbex13 (May 19, 2012)

TeeJF I've done the brewery, the place is in a bit of a sorry state and I ended up coated in anti-climb! Stanley is the better of the rwo explores in my mind although Cannon does also have a nice rooftop and a few of the bigger brewing rooms are quite special (if somewhat trashed). I haven't done the planes but they're definitely prominent on the agenda, I'm only here for another fortnight now before I go back to Kent for a few months. I'm hoping to head into Belgium over the summer if I can talk someone in to driving


----------



## TeeJF (May 21, 2012)

urbex13 said:


> TeeJF I've done the brewery, the place is in a bit of a sorry state and I ended up coated in anti-climb! Stanley is the better of the rwo explores in my mind although Cannon does also have a nice rooftop and a few of the bigger brewing rooms are quite special (if somewhat trashed). I haven't done the planes but they're definitely prominent on the agenda, I'm only here for another fortnight now before I go back to Kent for a few months. I'm hoping to head into Belgium over the summer if I can talk someone in to driving



I went over yesterday with TJ and a new guy who's not long joined the forum. We couldn't see a route into the brewery without climbing a fence and it was way too busy so we went up to Stanley. That was heaving with airsoft players but they let us wander round the building during their lunch break. I still think your court is a super find!

You'll love Belgium, there's just so much over there it's unreal!


----------

